# Puppy names!



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed, if we get our girl pup soon (I dont know why but I just can't seem to call a cockapoo a bitch, ) then we had planned her name to be Nelly, Betsy or Pippa. 

Then came the hot weather and my daughter Poppy was eating an ice lolly and she had a light bulb moment, I saw her in slow motion look at her lolly, grin and say I have the name...it's Lolly!!. We are all happy with it too so looks like it will be Lolly. I'm sure here is another lolly on here isn't there?

Now, the only thing is Poppy has a nick name, when we are out walking, and calling our dog and daughter you'd hear this...."Lolly, Pops,come here"


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Lolly is a lovely name. I'm hoping to have a 'Lola' who I'm sure will get called Lolly too. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Lolly is a lovely name  And there is definitely another Lolly on here.
My youngest puppy is called Poppy and I always call her 'Poppy Pops' so I aalso love the nickname


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

lolly is a great name. We've just found 2 of Bo's sisters on here and they are both called Lola so expect they are called lolly too.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous name


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the name Lolly  

So cute for a cockapoo .. had it on my list a few times ... 

I am sticking with my sweet food theme ...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I read this thread yesterday and thought- i never call Lola lolly........

........que husband home from work, first thing he says (yep before even speaking to me)

'Hiya Lolly pops'!!!! just me then


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well I think Lolly is a perfect name for a cockapoo!!!  maybe a bit biased as we have a Lolly here!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Love the name Lolly  .
> 
> I am sticking with my sweet food theme ...


We have a sweet theme in our house too hence the name Lolly! We used to have a cat called Minstrel, and guinea pigs called liquorice and marshmallow (marshy for short)


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks guys, I don't think we took this much care naming the kids, lol! 

When I was little my sister had 3 hamsters, bubble, squeak, and fudge. She burst out crying one day when she heard my Dad ask my mum if we could have bubble and squeak for dinner! It was only then we were aware she had not named them after the famous dish, haha.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lolly is good and Lolly Pop is just lovely. 

I have Millie but spend a lot of time with Janet & Lolly. Trouble is I'm one of those people who get tongue tied easily and often when calling the dogs I will say, Molly or Lilly


----------



## Resseh (May 31, 2012)

I named my dog Noodles. I'd love to call my next one Doodles


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Noodles and Doodles too! I particularly like the food names too - hence Biscuit! - I also like Muffin or Treacle but hubbie and boys said they would feel silly shouting it My favourite food name on here so far has to be 'Nacho' - totally cool and original! x


----------

